# Apple Music?



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

No this is not an Apple CarPlay post. I had Apple CarPlay on my current car and stopped using it. It's downright terrible.

This is instead a post about Apple Music. 

I guess this is further reaching that just Model 3, but has anyone heard any noise about the possibility of Apple Music support? If my Sonos could do it, so could Tesla and that would be great!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I would expect the same media options as they currently have on the S/X. So likely would be limited to using Apple Music via Bluetooth


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> I would expect the same media options as they currently have on the S/X. So likely would be limited to using Apple Music via Bluetooth


Yeah I assume as much for launch. Was more so just curious if anyone has heard any rumors on this.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Nothing really. Elon said a long time ago they'd probably offer some sort of phone projection ability onto the main screen but that seems to have fallen on deaf ears. They also said at one time they offer apps, that never happened. And people are still clinging onto his tweets about the spaceship steering wheel and solar panel roof... good grief


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

TrevP said:


> Nothing really. Elon said a long time ago they'd probably offer some sort of phone projection ability onto the main screen but that seems to have fallen on deaf ears. They also said at one time they offer apps, that never happened. And people are still clinging onto his tweets about the spaceship steering wheel and solar panel roof... good grief


Wel said, perhaps in due time. There are more important things after all.


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

Slacker (on the US cars) is ad-free and very good. The new "favorites" station they added in 8.1 was a rally nice addition too. I use bluetooth Audible and Amazon Music every once in a while (free with Prime) but haven't paid for Apple music or Pandora (but would play over bluetooth if I did).


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

teslaliving said:


> Slacker (on the US cars) is ad-free and very good. The new "favorites" station they added in 8.1 was a rally nice addition too. I use bluetooth Audible and Amazon Music every once in a while (free with Prime) but haven't paid for Apple music or Pandora (but would play over bluetooth if I did).


I'm all in on Apple Music, so I guess I'll just go the bluetooth audio route (same as I do in my current car). It works just fine, but you miss out on the album art (at least in my car), not sure what will happen in the 3. On the flip side, given a single screen display, perhaps it works well that I won't feel a desire to take up valuable space with Music information. "Hey Siri" works well for changing tracks hands free anyway and I'm sure the steering wheel controls will handle skipping tracks just fine.


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I'm all in on Apple Music, so I guess I'll just go the bluetooth audio route (same as I do in my current car). It works just fine, but you miss out on the album art (at least in my car), not sure what will happen in the 3. On the flip side, given a single screen display, perhaps it works well that I won't feel a desire to take up valuable space with Music information. "Hey Siri" works well for changing tracks hands free anyway and I'm sure the steering wheel controls will handle skipping tracks just fine.


I've seen Album art from Amazon music when i'm playing over bluetooth. Not sure on Apple music, but it seems possible for Tesla to do that.


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

I do not want to be dependent on Apple in any way.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Badback said:


> I do not want to be dependent on Apple in any way.


Between my MacBook Pro, iPhone, iPad, iMessage, Apple TV (though it sucks), and Apple Watch (though it also sucks), and Apple Music.

I am somewhat committed.

Now I figure to like my Apple Watch more wheb I start controlling my Tesla from it.


----------



## Demetre (Apr 12, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Between my MacBook Pro, iPhone, iPad, iMessage, Apple TV (though it sucks), and Apple Watch (though it also sucks), and Apple Music.
> 
> I am somewhat committed.
> 
> Now I figure to like my Apple Watch more wheb I start controlling my Tesla from it.


Not well versed on how all this works but I assume we have to burn our own data rather than being able utilize the connectivity through Tesla???


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Demetre said:


> Not well versed on how all this works but I assume we have to burn our own data rather than being able utilize the connectivity through Tesla???


If built into the car, you're using Tesla's data until such time (if ever) we are required to pay.

Of course if you're using Bluetooth audio from your phone it's your data.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Between my MacBook Pro, iPhone, iPad, iMessage, Apple TV (though it sucks), and Apple Watch (though it also sucks), and Apple Music.
> 
> I am somewhat committed.
> 
> Now I figure to like my Apple Watch more wheb I start controlling my Tesla from it.


I think I have you beat with those plus a Mac mini (running a tv) and a MacBook Air (everyday computer with the MBP kept for some legacy software). No Apple Music though but the rest of your list 

Personally, I find my watch much more useful than I expected (the 2nd gen when new colors were released, but no actual improvements over the original). There are some 3rd party apps that it stalls out on or is much slower to react than I expect it should (MLB, but their normal apps suck too), but overall it's become quite useful at what it does well (text/email/call alerts, weather, alarm, Apple Pay, setting timers/reminders/alarms using Siri, etc. whenever the next update comes out, I probably will upgrade, especially if it's expected to improve its speed and processing- the last update I didn't think looked like it went far enough.

I've looked around for tesla app reviews related to the watch and have seen some demo videos but not much on how it actually performs. Hopefully it's one of the more useful apps and not one just taking up space and useless from the watch.


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

I need an iWhiskey and an iMassage.


----------



## Steve C (Sep 28, 2016)

TrevP said:


> And people are still clinging onto his tweets about the spaceship steering wheel and solar panel roof... good grief


We all need something to look forward to @TrevP. I might be a dreamer but you will not take my dreams away!!


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Steve C said:


> We all need something to look forward to @TrevP. I might be a dreamer but you will not take my dreams away!!


I have something in the works that will help you with your denial about the spaceship interior and lack of a HUD


----------



## Steve C (Sep 28, 2016)

Lovely. I'm already on the edge of my seat.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

@Steve C its here...


----------



## Rick59 (Jul 20, 2016)

Badback said:


> I need an iWhiskey and an iMassage.


and for an extra $20, you can get an iVideo of that.


----------



## Rick59 (Jul 20, 2016)

TrevP said:


> I have something in the works that will help you with your denial about the spaceship interior and lack of a HUD


Where's the "I'm peeing my pants with excitement " button?


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

TrevP said:


> @Steve C its here...
> 
> View attachment 1301


Navdy? If so... eagerly awaiting your video review on it!


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Someone told me on Twitter they just watched Se7en and to not open the box... I remember that scene


----------



## Steve C (Sep 28, 2016)

Who doesn't remember_ that_ scene lol. Let me know what you find inside.


----------

